# Any Pigeon Lovers in HAWAII?



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

This breaks my heart to do this, but I will most likely be moving within the next month or so to a place that will not allow pets. 

I will need to find a nurturing home for my oriental frill/satinette(?) pigeon. I am afraid to go through craigslist, and would feel more comfortable if someone who is truly into pigeons is interested. 

I acquired her through a breeder, and I am guessing she is 3 or 4 years old. She is sweet (although she tends to like guys more than girls ) and likes to cuddle at night, although needs more time and training to be more comfortable being carried around, etc. She has PGwear. Although she was raised in an aviary with other pigeons, she has become accustomed to being "a pet" and will need someone with time to give her love and affection. 

I live on Oahu, Hawaii, and although I am hoping to not have to give her up, I would feel much more comfortable knowing if there is someone over here that would be interested in caring for her. Please let me know if you live in Hawaii and are interested. Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bigislerollers comes to mind. Dexter lives in Hawaii and probably knows a lot of pigeon fanciers there. Why don't you PM him and see if he can help you find a good home for your bird?

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in Hawaii too but I'm in Maui. Sorry but i don't think I'll have the time to dedicate for a pet pigeon. I already have 50+ birds in my loft. Good luck in locating a good home for them. Can you post some pictures?

Heres a list of pigeon fanciers I have gathered while I was looking for a breeder to sell me some pigeons when I was just starting.

Club Code : AKY 
Club Secretary : ALVIN YOSHIKAWA 
City : HONOLULU 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-595-4128 

Club Name : PACIFIC PALISADES INV CLUB 
Club Code : PPIC
Club Secretary : ROBERT PAIVA 
City : PEARL CITY 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-456-1485 

Club Name : ALOHA RPC 
Club Code : ALOHA 
Club Secretary : ANDY YOUNG 
City : HONOLULU 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-734-1606 

50th State Racing Pigeon Club
50S and FSC
Danny Lum
(808)536-6725
217 Kaia St. Honolulu, HI 96813
[email protected]

FAMILY LOFT Tombucon
7BROS
Manni Tombucon
(808)652-4786
P.O. Box 1437 Kapaa, HI 96746

Aiea Invitational Pigeon Flyers
AIEA
Carlos Canubida
(808)487-9032
98-947 Kahapili St. Aiea, HI 96701
[email protected]

Aky Club
AKY
Alvin Yoshikawa
(808)595-4128
2427 Puunui Ave., Honolulu, HI 96817

East Hawaii Invitational R.P.C
EHI
Edward Bufil, Jr.
(808)964-3575
P.O. Box 1033, Pepeekeo, HI 96783
[email protected]
Margaret Consolacion HCR
1 Box 5772 Keaau, HI 96749
(808)966-9054 
[email protected]

Honolulu Sprint Club
HAWAII
James Hartford
(808)672-9337
92-583 Awawa St., Kapolei, HI 96707

Club Code : RAINBOW PIGEONS 
Club Secretary : DOUG BETER 
City : PEARL CITY 
State : HAWAII 
Phone No. : 808-455-5990 

Club Secretary: James Hayashida
City: Ewa Beach
Phone: 808-681-0041

Club Secretary: Bill Kluge
City: Kenai
Phone: 907-283-4578

Club Name : UNITED INV FLYERS 
Club Code : UIF 
Club Code : POOKELA 
Club Secretary: Howard Nakata
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-235-6060


Club Secretary: Bill Rosehill
City: Kailua-Kona
Phone: 808-326-2108

Club Name: Hawaii's INV PR
Club Secretary: Clarence Pacheco
City: Hakalau
Phone: 808-963-6375

Club Name : HUI E'ONO INV FLYERS 
Club Code : HUI 
Club Secretary : ALLAN SILVA 
City : KAILUA 
State : HAWAII 
Phone No. : 808-261-1146 
Email Address : [email protected] 


Club Code : KAHUNA 
Club Secretary : ED TANGONAN 
City : KANEOHE 
State : HAWAII 
Phone No. : 808-247-5615 
Email Address : [email protected] 


Club Name: Koolau Channel Flyers
Club Secretary: John Sanchez
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-235-5521

Club Name: Kona RPC
Club Secretary: Cedrick Low
City: Captain Cook
Phone: 808-323-3061

Club Name : LOKAHI RPC 
Club Code : LOK 
Club Secretary : JAY ALAMEIDA 
City : KANEOHE 
State : HAWAII 
Phone No. : 808-235-0740 


Club Name: Mauna Kea Inv RPC
Club Code : MKI 
Club Secretary: Mark Johansen
City: Hilo
Phone: 808-559-2732

Club Name: Nuuana Inv Club
Club Secretary: Bruce Figueira
City: Honolulu
Phone: 808-734-4719

Club Name: Oahu Inv RPC
Club Code : ORP 
Club Secretary: Darryl Ho
City: Honolulu
Phone: 808-395-4975
Email Address : [email protected] 

Club Name: Pacific Palisades Inv Club
Club Secretary: Robert Paiva
City: Pearl City
Phone: 808-456-1485

Club Name: Windward RPO
Club Secretary: Edward Chong
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-239-7792

Club Code : DAKOTA DANE 
Club Secretary : DARRYL HANSEN 
City : EWA BEACH 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-689-6132 

Club Code : HAWAII 
Club Secretary : STAN GEORGE 
City : AIEA 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-486-8988 

Club Code : HAWAII LOFTS 
Club Secretary : BILL ROSEHILL 
City : KAILUA-KONA 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-326-2108 

Club Name : KAUAI RPC 
Club Code : KAUAI 
Club Secretary : STEPHEN RUIZ 
City : KALAHEO 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-332-9255 
Email Address : [email protected] 

Club Code : LEEWARD OPEN 
Club Secretary : STAN GEORGE 
City : AIEA 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-486-8988 

Club Name : MOLOKAI FLYERS 
Club Code : MOLO 
Club Secretary : SONNY DUNNAM 
City : KAUNAKAKAI 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-558-8339 

Club Code : MONSTER pigeons 
Club Secretary : DOUG BETER 
City : PEARL CITY 
State : HAWAII 
Phone No. : 808-455-5990 


Maui County Flyers
MAUI
George Correia, Jr.
(808)572-6626
343 B Elilani St. Maui, HI 96768


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Eric,

That is an extensive list of pigeon contact info in Hawaii. Hope you don't mind but I'm going to copy it for my files.

Tsaurus, Sorry, I don't know anyone personally on Oahu but I'm sure if you go through Eric's,(Ezemaxima) list you shouldn't have a problem finding a good home for her. Good luck.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Dexter,

I don't mind. I posted it to help others and your very welcome to keep a copy for your own reference. Those names came from the band listing from NPA, IF and AU that i gathered one evening when I was bored. 

Eric


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a club listing by state I found at PigeonWorld.org

Pigeon Club listing by State


----------

